# Active Shooter Scenario: Chem Lights and Soft Stretchers



## MMiz (Feb 2, 2015)

I participated in a large-scale police/fire/EMS active shooter scenario with about 100 first responders.

I was especially surprised to see the use of Chem Lights/Cyalume sticks in place of MCI tags and soft stretchers/tarps with handles instead of traditional stretchers.

The medics I spoke with shared that this was the trend in EMS/MCI response.  Anyone else use chem lights and soft stretchers?


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 2, 2015)

We did active shooter training with local PD (well it was more of they presented a power point type thing than actual hands on but I digress...) They talked about PD using chemlights to denote cleared rooms, and soft stretchers used by the rescue team to pull victims out of the warm zone towards triage/treatment, but not using the chemlights to mark patient priority


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 2, 2015)

King county uses wrist bands with bar codes for MCI's


----------



## Tigger (Feb 2, 2015)

Soft stretchers are much easier to get into the scene and remain maneuverable with. Bringing a cot in is not useful if stairs are encountered and it's heavy. Backboards are a pain since straps are needed.


----------



## MMiz (Feb 3, 2015)

The soft stretchers make sense now, good point, I didn't think of that.

Overall, the simulation was intense.  100+ PD, lots of EMS, fire, and school security.  Teachers played the victims.  There were a few gun battles with everyone firing blanks, lots of radio traffic, and tactical medics responding after the scene was mostly secure.

Only ten years ago I never would have thought EMS would have an "active shooter" kit.  It's an actual thing on the rig now.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Feb 3, 2015)

@MMiz I'm curious as to what makes up your tac kit. Is it normal EMS supplies consolidated into one bag or is it actual "tactical" medical supplies like you'd see in military blow out kits/IFAKs (Israeli bandages, compressed kerlix, tourniquets, quick clot/hemostatic agent of choice, etc)>


----------



## MMiz (Feb 3, 2015)

I wasn't a responding agency, just a teacher acting as a victim, but the active shooter EMS response kit had:

2 - OLEAS Bandage
2 - CAT Tourniquet
1 - MegaMover
1 - Adult BVM
1 - Child CPR Face Mask
Trauma Shears
Penlight
Sterile 4 x 4's
3x9's
Triangle bandages
2" tape
Chem sticks
Whistle
14G IV catheter
Nasal airway #28
KY packet
Triage tags
4" Ace wrap bandage


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 3, 2015)

The scenario that I've done was a mall shooting. From what I can remember PD already had a shooter detained and the mall was mostly clear (where most pts were was clear). We used the basic MCI tags that you hang around the neck. As far as stretchers it was a wide variety ranging from strikers, soft stretchers, a wheelbarrow type stretcher, backboards, and anything you could use to get a pt out. Ive never used or even heard of for that matter (till now) about using chem lights as MCI tags.


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Feb 3, 2015)

What is Expectant? Purple?

I think as preliminary triage chem lights work, but doesn't NIMS eventually call for a numbered tags for stat tracking and pt counts?


----------



## socalmedic (Feb 23, 2015)

if you guys want to be part of a truly over the top active shooter training event you should check out Urban Shield http://www.urbanshield.org/ . its in the bay area every year and my agency has gone for the past few years. even if your agency doesn't participate they need volunteers for both medical eval stations for the participants and victims (one year I was even an active shooter).


----------



## Tigger (Feb 23, 2015)

I opened up one of our SMART triage kits the other day while getting the ambulance ready for inspection. Was pleasantly surprised to find a crap ton of chem lights, tags, and tapes.


----------

